
Mind Hacks: Treating cluster headaches with LSD and Psilocybin - ulvund
http://www.mindhacks.com/blog/2006/07/treating_cluster_hea.html
======
daeken
As someone who suffers from cluster headaches, I'm very happy to see this
research being done. About three years ago, I was getting 4 or 5 headaches a
day, most of them during work, and I spent months doing nearly nothing but
researching what's involved with cluster headaches and what drugs have an
effect. Sadly, there just hasn't been enough research done, but there's plenty
of anecdotal evidence.

Hopefully something comes out of this; no one should have to deal with cluster
headaches. I haven't had a full-blown cluster in nearly two years now (knock
on wood), but many people suffer constantly. I can only hope there's a
treatment that actually works soon.

~~~
Shprrrrt
Cluster Headache (CH) is also known as the Killer headache, because of the
high prevalence of suicide in suffers.

Methadone has also recently been demonstrated to be an efficient CH treatment,
and it can legally be prescribed (though I would recommend it only for
medically intractable CH, i.e. CH resistant to the usual prophylactic
treatments like Verapamil and Lithium salts).

Occipital nerve (electro)stimulation is also an effective treatment in ~75% of
intractable chronic CH patients (almost daily attacks all the year without
remission). We're currently trying to get the surgical procedure reimbursed by
the social security in the European Union.

------
nobody_nowhere
Love to see the warning label if they ever make this a 'real'
pharmaceutical... "Overdose may result in bright colors, swirling patterns and
racing thoughts. In some cases, you may forget your name or become convinced
that you're dying or already dead. Avoid use of heavy machinery."

~~~
wheels
I realize that was a joke, but in practice they'd do the same thing they
currently do with other ergot alkaloids (and other therapeutic drugs with
potential for abuse): pack it together with a high dosage of acetaminophen
such that a psychedelic dosage would require overdosing on acetaminophen.

~~~
Shprrrrt
Except that you can develop a tolerance for acetaminophen, and that it ends up
causing medication overuse headache. Compound analgesics are on par with
triptans in this regard, extremely addictive if one is not careful). Taken
chronically more than once per week these drugs can induce an addiction.
Simple analgesics and non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug drugs taken more
than twice weekly become addictive too. The brain begs for his meds by giving
the patient a headache.

I've seen patients with a daily dose of 40-60g of acetaminophen. In a non-
accustomed person, 8g in one take can induce a fulminant hepatitis (lethal in
a couple of days unless treated with a graft)...

------
yu
My cluster headaches started in college. Was mis-diagnosed as migraine with
different doctors until I started working and saw a neurologist. Various early
migraine treatments in the late 80s and early 90s did not work. Duh!

When I could and when it started, I calmly wrapped up what I was doing, find a
room, close the blinds... banged my head against the wall, literally, to feel
better and trained myself to know it will end in a few hours.

No comment on treatment as I know of none. I sincerely urge those have this
condition seek the best doctor for help. Anyone know if these are still true
or apply to you:

* Cluster headache affects mostly males

* Cause of cluster headache has not been determined

* Cluster headache occurs less as one gets older

------
Alex3917
I just saw the founder of Cluster Busters give an amazing talk yesterday. It
should be online in about two weeks. Truly a life changing talk, I really hope
it gets posted here when it's available.

